

What Adobe abandoning mobile Flash means for game devs - benologist
http://playtomic.com/blog/post/71-what-does-adobe-abandoning-m

======
dlikhten
Funny, just reading the title of this HN submission immediately said in my
mind "Nothing". Who in their right minds develops flash mobile games?

~~~
benologist
Lots of my friends, although for many developers it was never so much the
question of developing a Flash game _for_ mobile, but rather moving existing
games _to_ mobile. Kongregate did a great job on their Android app as well,
they have a very nice catalog of free Flash games that have been repurposed
for mobile.

It's worth nothing Flash as a development platform is an increasingly viable
vector to getting on mobile but published as a native app with AIR.

------
jixxee
HMTL5? Once is understandable but the author misspelled it twice!

~~~
benologist
Oops. Long week/month/year!

